# Braided Leashes



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone know how to make them? I have a friend who does nice leather work who is going to make Scout a collar. I want a matching braided leash and they look relatively easy to make, and infinitely cheaper when you consider the seminar I am at is charging $35 per 30" leash. To the friend that does leather work, the material for leash is just scraps! The added bonus is that I get to pick the colors I want 

Also, what is the length of everyone's obedience leash? I want a pretty short one.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I have a beautiful braided leash but have never made one. It looks like it is two different long pieces of leather that have been slit at intervals and then looped through the slits.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

don't know if this is what you were thinking of...
A picture tutorial of homemade leather leashes with braided ends.  | Doberman Chat Forum: Talk About Doberman Pinschers
this one is just the clasp end.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The whole braided one looks like mine except mine is two different pieces of leather two different colors braided together.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I like a leash about 24" for heeling.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mine is about 30", I think?

My old instructor put a knot in it to keep me from working my guy on a tight leash (I'm an old horse person and had a bad habit of very quickly shortening the leash to gain more control). 

I got the leash for like $10? The instructor had supplies for sale at the facility and one of her friends made all of the leather leashes, collars, and tabs. 

The main thing is I like the leash to be short enough so I only have to hold the handle on my left thumb. And that's providing enough slack to keep the judge happy.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I do not think it is as easy as one may think. I have three kangaroo braided leads I purchased and while the quality of all three is good, they still are VERY different. Here is a link that may help you, don't miss the links towards the page's bottom

Sartan's Working With Leather: Braiding


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The braided leash I have is from "on lead" On Lead and if you look at the pictures maybe you can figure out how it is done.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I use a thirty inch leash for Flip in the ring. It is just long enough for me to put my thumb through the leash, hold my hand at my waist, and have an appropriate amount of slack for the ring. I dont like having to fumble around with excess leash while in the ring. 

Most of the time for training I prefer a longer leash because there is no telling what I will be doing with the leash if I am training.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys.

It really looks very simple to make your own depending on what type of braid. The ones available to purchase were very two colors. There were slots down the leather strips and they were just pulled through each other, same with the end. No special fastening needed, yet sturdy and pretty. Since I know someone who is very experienced in leatherwork (has done very large and impressive pieces) I think we can do it. I'll post pics when I get there.


----------

